# Getting an NIE number - a kafkaesque horror story



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi.

I'm literally going insane.

Went to the NIE office in Barcelona and was informed I needed to book an appointment. Fine. I try to book an appointment on the website and nothing. The legislation changed in 2012 and it isn't as easy to get it as it used to be. I have a contract for 3 hours work a week (which will eventually go up to 15 hours) and I think this is enough to get it?

Please help!!!

I think I'll literally go insane if this bureaucratic nightmare doesn't get resolved soon!

How the hell do you book your appointment on the website they provide? (Mapa del web:: Secretaría de Estado de Administraciones Públicas ::) It is extremely, excessively, absurdly unclear and unhelpful. If you can help me I will be eternally in your debt. Thanks.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Folk down our way have no problems getting an NIE and residency etc. You make an appointment when you arrive at the office - a ticket from a machine with a number on it. Does anyone know if this member could apply for his NIE etc somewhere else where this kind of nonsense doesn't happen??


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm literally going insane.
> 
> ...



Are you sure that you are trying to get an NIE or actually trying to get your 'residencia'?

To get an NIE, you don't need to prove anything.

When you apply for a 'residnecia' you will also be given an NIE if you don't have one already.

Have you completed the forms already (EX15 for NIE or EX18 for 'residencia' i think)?


For us, we had to ring them to make an appointment - so much easier. Have you tried this route?


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

This is the problem. They changed it in June. It used to be so easy. I've made an appointment but I half expect them to turn me away on the date (nearly a ****ing month away FFS) because I haven't crossed off one of the Ts or something. Its a complete disgrace they can get away with this, Spain is in the bloody EU it shouldn't be this difficult.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> This is the problem. They changed it in June. It used to be so easy. I've made an appointment but I half expect them to turn me away on the date (nearly a ****ing month away FFS) because I haven't crossed off one of the Ts or something. Its a complete disgrace they can get away with this, Spain is in the bloody EU it shouldn't be this difficult.


I think you're still confused.

In June they changed the rules about getting a *'residencia'* but NOT about getting an NIE!

When you get an NIE now, the paperwork only lasts for 3 months.


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

Every single person I speak to has a conflicting story to tell. Can anyone, anywhere, provide a single paged sheet that succintly explains the current situation? As opposed to these out of date assumptions which simply do not correspond to reality?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> Every single person I speak to has a conflicting story to tell. Can anyone, anywhere, provide a single paged sheet that succintly explains the current situation? As opposed to these out of date assumptions which simply do not correspond to reality?


I'm not entirely clear on what you want but here's my attempt;

If you are buying a car, a house or inheriting an asset, then as an ex-pat you will need an NIE. This is simple to get from either a consulate or from the Extranjero office (normally in the national police station). Form EX15 is what you need.


If you are living in Spain for more than 90 days at a time, then you will need to be resident and be listed on the list of foreigners. This will mean you get a 'residencia' (or so it's normally referred to). This will also show your NIE number. Form EX18 is what you need.


If you are here for more than 182 days in any calendar year, then you are automatically considered to be tax resident. As such, you are obliged to fill in tax returns every year.


There is a section above (FAQ) which details the process.


As you are working here then it is a fair assumption that you need to be resident, have an NIE and pay tax in Spain.


----------



## Ulsterman (Mar 7, 2013)

I understand all of that. But it is extraordinarily difficult to get the actual NIE number. You need a contract for a start. You also need to book an appointment.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Ulsterman said:


> I understand all of that. But it is extraordinarily difficult to get the actual NIE number. You need a contract for a start. You also need to book an appointment.




No, you don't!

I have tried to help but ...

Yes, you will need an appointment to see the functionario.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ulsterman said:


> This is the problem. They changed it in June. It used to be so easy. I've made an appointment but I half expect them to turn me away on the date (nearly a ****ing month away FFS) because I haven't crossed off one of the Ts or something. Its a complete disgrace they can get away with this, Spain is in the bloody EU it shouldn't be this difficult.


NO - they haven't changed anything - I know because I know people who have got a NIE since June

since last August 2012 you have had to prove income & healthcare to register as resident

you don't have to prove ANYTHING to get a NIE number - you just need your passport, maybe photos, and photocopies - no contract, no proof of income, no proof of healthcare provision - NOTHING - use form EX15




if you LIVE here, however - you DO need to register as resident with all that entails - use form EX18


it's the same in the UK to register as resident - you have to prove that you can support yourself

& ·$%&/() won't get you anywhere - neither on this forum nor at the extranjería...........


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

Ulsterman said:


> I understand all of that. But it is extraordinarily difficult to get the actual NIE number. You need a contract for a start. You also need to book an appointment.


Have you tried to go to a Spanish Consulate near you in Ireland (or wherever your home country is)? I had a bad experience while I tried to get an NIE in Spain. So I went to the Spanish Consulate near where I live in the US instead and the process was almost stress free (filled out out form EX-15 and Modelo 790 (payment form), paid 12USD, took 15 minutes at the Consulate).

If you are in Spain, another option is to take a train ride to a small town/city where it is not too crowded and you don't need an appointment. When I tried this a month ago in Spain, I went to Castelldefels Police Station and there were 3 groups of people ahead of me at 8:30AM on a Monday. They promptly open the door at 9:00AM. Note though, the staff did not speak English there so if you speak Spanish well, it should not be too painful (I hope). I did not have an appointment and they did look at my application, but due to language barrier and the staff did not think I needed an NIE until I live in Spain (or that was what I gathered she said), I was not able to get an N.i.E.

Good luck!


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi,

Ranting and raving won't get you anywhere. You could simply have Googled 'How to get an NIE number in Barcelona', which would have turned up the following link: Life in Barcelona - How to register in Barcelona - Getting a NIE in Barcelona - Getting a foreigner's ID number in Barcelona - (barcelona-metropolitan.com). 

If you scroll to the comments at the bottom, you will see that people have very helpfully provided links and instructions for the process. I'd follow the instructions in the second comment.

Briona


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

BMC77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ranting and raving won't get you anywhere. You could simply have Googled 'How to get an NIE number in Barcelona', which would have turned up the following link: Life in Barcelona - How to register in Barcelona - Getting a NIE in Barcelona - Getting a foreigner's ID number in Barcelona - (barcelona-metropolitan.com).
> 
> ...


The problem with the information on that page though is that it is WRONG! Or at best, it's very confusing.

It states that "if you wan an NIE for longer than 3 months ..." - there isn't such a thing! What you have to get is to be put on the "list of foreigners" and get a 'residencia'. This will then show the NIE that you already have or they will issue you with one if needed.

This is why there are completely different forms to be filled in - a completely different process.

Bottom line, if you are here for more than 3 months, then you need more than just an NIE!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BMC77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Ranting and raving won't get you anywhere. You could simply have Googled 'How to get an NIE number in Barcelona', which would have turned up the following link: Life in Barcelona - How to register in Barcelona - Getting a NIE in Barcelona - Getting a foreigner's ID number in Barcelona - (barcelona-metropolitan.com).
> 
> ...


some of that info really is quite confusing!

I think this explains it quite well, for EU citizens at least, so is apt for the OP

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html#post11764


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> some of that info really is quite confusing!
> 
> I think this explains it quite well, for EU citizens at least, so is apt for the OP
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html#post11764


And in that link there is a further link to a thread talking about a 3 month NIE *certificate*...


----------



## BMC77 (Aug 15, 2009)

Oops! Apologies for posting links to confusing information. I have to confess to having done little more than scan it. Thinking that the comments looked reasonably helpful and that the links appeared to be accurate, I posted it here. I stand corrected!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

BMC77 said:


> Oops! Apologies for posting links to confusing information. I have to confess to having done little more than scan it. Thinking that the comments looked reasonably helpful and that the links appeared to be accurate, I posted it here. I stand corrected!


don't worry about it - that's what forums are all about - & where a good forum is often a better source of up to date info than a website


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> And in that link there is a further link to a thread talking about a 3 month NIE *certificate*...




... which is absolutely fine because there IS! NIE certificates used to be issued on white paper and lasted forever.

They now issue them on white paper and are only good for three months - but they are still certificates.

The 'residencia' is also a certificate which either comes as a green, A4 sheet or as a green, pop-out, credit sized card.


[at least around here anyway]


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> ... which is absolutely fine because there IS! NIE certificates used to be issued on white paper and lasted forever.
> 
> They now issue them on white paper and are only good for three months - but they are still certificates.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know that.
Some information posted on this thread seemed to indicate that this _wasn't _the case so just to clear up

When you are issued an *NIE number *you keep that number for* always.*

You *certifcate* you have however *may run out*, the most usual time seeming to be three months.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Before the rule changes we were issued with our NIE on white paper. This turned out to be a temporary document and expired after three months. The NIE stays with you, of course. We then had to go through the whole process again and get the same NIE but on A4 green paper. This is our residencia. Our son received his just after the rule changes and his is a credit card sized piece of paper. Some people we know had their NIE document expire after 5 years. The document had an expiry date printed on it. Ours doesn't but that doesn't mean it won't expire!!


----------



## flamenco-flo (Feb 18, 2013)

We are also having a complete nightmare obtaining solely an NIE. We will not be residing here but eventually purchasing a holiday home. We are here for 6 weeks or so looking around. So firstly, we wanted the internet & approached a company who provide an "antennae" service with no minimum contract... But they wanted an NIE number to be able to invoice us. Secondly we find a second hand car we want to buy to run around in whilst looking at properties, which we obviously need an NIE to purchase.
We went to a Gestor who informed us that we had to have proof of why we want an NIE, so to buy the car, the contract of sale, which she drew up. But then she phoned & said that because it was a private sale, this may not be good enough. We went to the officina de extrajenros in Almeria & were turned away being told to book an appointment. The earliest appointment (when we asked in August) was 10.10!!!!! The guy has sold the car to someone else in the meantime. So we are in a chicken & egg situation. Until we have a valid reason, with evidence, of why we want an NIE, we can't obtain one.
I was thinking of going to Lorca to try, but is in a different province to where we are currently staying, does anyone know if this is an issue? It really has changed, according to the two Gestors we spoke to.


----------



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

thrax said:


> Before the rule changes we were issued with our NIE on white paper. This turned out to be a temporary document and expired after three months. The NIE stays with you, of course. We then had to go through the whole process again and get the same NIE but on A4 green paper. This is our residencia. Our son received his just after the rule changes and his is a credit card sized piece of paper. Some people we know had their NIE document expire after 5 years. The document had an expiry date printed on it. Ours doesn't but that doesn't mean it won't expire!!


Hi - well…I had believed, prior to reading this thread, that I understood the 'NIE and Residencia' requirements and procedures for acquiring each…I was so wrong! I applied and gained my own 'Residencia' several years ago, direct from the _'Foreigners' Office_' in the main Police Station in my adopted Spanish city.

The green A4 document (sheet of paper…) contained both my_ Residence_' notification and my NIE, along with my Spanish rental address. BTW, I know that the location of the office concerned has since changed - although my conscience is clear... LOL!

I'm still in the UK, but due to be back in Spain shortly. Then I'd better take a good look at that _'Residencia'/I] document, again - to ascertain just when my 'Residencia' will require updating! I was advised, at the time, that it was a 'one-off' procedure; so there may not even be a Renewal' date on it - despite that 2012 rule change!

How then, would I know when to repeat the application process - or, could it be that the change in legislation doesn't apply to pre-2012 'Residencias..? Hold on; might that be wishful thinking on my part.. .? 

Saludos,
GC_


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flamenco-flo said:


> We are also having a complete nightmare obtaining solely an NIE. We will not be residing here but eventually purchasing a holiday home. We are here for 6 weeks or so looking around. So firstly, we wanted the internet & approached a company who provide an "antennae" service with no minimum contract... But they wanted an NIE number to be able to invoice us. Secondly we find a second hand car we want to buy to run around in whilst looking at properties, which we obviously need an NIE to purchase.
> We went to a Gestor who informed us that we had to have proof of why we want an NIE, so to buy the car, the contract of sale, which she drew up. But then she phoned & said that because it was a private sale, this may not be good enough. We went to the officina de extrajenros in Almeria & were turned away being told to book an appointment. The earliest appointment (when we asked in August) was 10.10!!!!! The guy has sold the car to someone else in the meantime. So we are in a chicken & egg situation. Until we have a valid reason, with evidence, of why we want an NIE, we can't obtain one.
> I was thinking of going to Lorca to try, but is in a different province to where we are currently staying, does anyone know if this is an issue? It really has changed, according to the two Gestors we spoke to.


you might be better off getting the NIE back in the UK in that case, in order to buy a property when you are ready


the NIE certs for non-residents only last 3 months though, so you'd maybe have to get a new certificate when the time came - but you'd have the number on record at least!


the actual system for getting the NIE is really very simple, you just have to have a reason - it seems your main problem in the long wait for an appointment where you are


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

GC - you don't need to worry.

If you have the green 'residencia' then you simply keep using it. Even if it has an expiry date, in my experience, it doesn't matter.

You will hear people say that if it doesn't mention a date or say "permanente" it will need renewing after 5 years - I have been told that this is simply not true and is just a rumour.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

GUAPACHICA said:


> The green A4 document (sheet of paper…) contained both my_ Residence_' notification and my NIE, along with my Spanish rental address. BTW, I know that the location of the office concerned has since changed - although my conscience is clear... LOL!
> 
> I'm still in the UK, but due to be back in Spain shortly. Then I'd better take a good look at that _'Residencia'/I] document, again - to ascertain just when my 'Residencia' will require updating! I was advised, at the time, that it was a 'one-off' procedure; so there may not even be a Renewal' date on it - despite that 2012 rule change!
> 
> ...


_


There is no 'change' in the legislation as the rules applying to the registration certificate are EU rules.
They are quite specific. Once you have registered & are on the register that is it. There is no renewal, despite what any spanish funcionario might tell you, it is illegal under EU rules, which take precedence. The rule is quite specific;

"once & once only with no renewal, at a place convenient for the citizen, & issued immediately".

When you return , if you have a different address then you can get the certificate updated but it must always show the ORIGINAL date that you first registered.
Never offer the original certificate to anyone official that tells you it must be renewed, always use a decent colour photo-copy, as it is not unknown for them to put it through the shredder._


----------



## MaeJukes (Oct 9, 2013)

*Help!*

I just went through this nightmare, they just gave me a piece of paper and told me I had to book an appointment, NONE of my spanish friends could figure it out but I finally did by accident.. You go to - sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/citar 
Select Barcelona as the province.
As you are EU you select Certificados UE
You should then be taken to the booking appointment bit, the address is on Guipuzcoa so if you get that it's the right place, but unfortunately the first appointment that comes up is November!?
Which leaves me a bit ****ed, I have a room in a shared flat and was hoping to get a job asap as funds are drying up, I'm just looking for a bar job, nothing fancy, but now am worried everywhere will be strictly NIE only? Any advice anyone? HELP!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaeJukes said:


> I just went through this nightmare, they just gave me a piece of paper and told me I had to book an appointment, NONE of my spanish friends could figure it out but I finally did by accident.. You go to - sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es/icpplus/citar
> Select Barcelona as the province.
> As you are EU you select Certificados UE
> You should then be taken to the booking appointment bit, the address is on Guipuzcoa so if you get that it's the right place, but unfortunately the first appointment that comes up is November!?
> Which leaves me a bit ****ed, I have a room in a shared flat and was hoping to get a job asap as funds are drying up, I'm just looking for a bar job, nothing fancy, but now am worried everywhere will be strictly NIE only? Any advice anyone? HELP!


:welcome:

it's quite common to have to make an appointment - that's clearly a busy office!!

I hope you've made an appointment to actually register as resident, rather than just for a NIE number - otherwise you'll have to do it all over again!!


----------



## rebeccab (Oct 12, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can find a contact number to book an appointment for an NIE?
Thanks


----------



## rebeccab (Oct 12, 2013)

Also, silly question I know, but where can I get two passport photos from? Is it like UK supermarket photo booths?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

rebeccab said:


> Also, silly question I know, but where can I get two passport photos from? Is it like UK supermarket photo booths?


Sometimes, Carrefour have photo booths outside their stores. Otherwise, any photographers shop will do them for you - sizes here are slightly different to in UK.

Re. making an appointment, around here you would have to visit the (local) extranjero office and either take a ticket or get the phone number.


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Good Morning:

Well, at least it is morning here where we live. I am reading these posts about residencia and NIE documents, it sounds already a bit complicated for EU citizens, so I am thinking it is going to be much more difficult for Canadian people wanting to spend part time or full time retirement in Spain, 
We have heard it is easier to become a resident of Spain if you buy property?

Whisperer


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Whisperer said:


> Good Morning:
> 
> Well, at least it is morning here where we live. I am reading these posts about residencia and NIE documents, it sounds already a bit complicated for EU citizens, so I am thinking it is going to be much more difficult for Canadian people wanting to spend part time or full time retirement in Spain,
> We have heard it is easier to become a resident of Spain if you buy property?
> ...


I think I read somewhere that it's not too complicated for a non-EU person.

Once you have the appropriate visa, then it's quite straight forward.


PS. Once you know the process (and it's well documented here) it's actually quite straight forward in Spain. Part of the problem is that many people seem to believe the system or process doesn't apply to them and try and do things their way!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Whisperer said:


> Good Morning:
> 
> Well, at least it is morning here where we live. I am reading these posts about residencia and NIE documents, it sounds already a bit complicated for EU citizens, so I am thinking it is going to be much more difficult for Canadian people wanting to spend part time or full time retirement in Spain,
> We have heard it is easier to become a resident of Spain if you buy property?
> ...


It isn't really complicated for an EU citizen - as long as you have all the right paperwork 

some offices seem to make you wait ages for an appointment - but the actual process is straightforward enough

most of the confusion here on this & other threads, is that people get confused between getting NIEs & registering as resident - sometimes they think they just need a NIE when really they need to register as resident - so get frustrated when they are sent away for more paperwork - & even more so if they are unable to produce it for whatever reason (maybe they have no funds/income/healthcare provision.... which begs they question of how on earth they are going to support themselves :confused2: ) 

as for a non-EU citizen getting a resident visa by buying property - yes, that is now possible - but it has to be property worth at least 500,000€ free of mortgage & you get a visa for 1 year, which you have to then apply to have renewed


----------



## Whisperer (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for the information.

Whisperer


----------

